# Weepy eyes?



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Poodles sometime have runny eyes that may or may not leave tear staining. Although it happens more with toys and minis, it also happens with standards. What are you feeding him? 

In order to help with possible staining there are a couple of natural remedies that work. Adding a natural yogurt with live cultures. I love Trader Joe's Greek Style Yogurt. I prefer full fat (either plain or vanilla if they don't like plain). You can start with 1 TBSP a day and then increase to two. Also parsley added to their food works. I would chop it finely and add about 1/8 or a tea spoon to start with and then increase to 1/4 tsp. 

HTH,


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

Fozzie's had weepy eyes from nearly the beginning and due to a bad squint awhile back I've gotten well acquainted with my local veterinary opthamologist and what to look for. 

If the discharge is clear/light grey mucous and no itching/rubbing eyes you are probably fine. If the discharge is anything else you should have him examined. 

Fozzie has an ectopic cilia that can irritate him, plus he has allergies(we think) to some things in some dog parks. As a precautionary measure (after 3 months of daily monitoring for patterns) we flush his eyes with saline solution every other day, followed by one drop in each eye of a steriod/antiinflammatory/antibiotic and this seems to keep discharge to the minimum.


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! 

Poodle Lover, he came from the breeder eating Diamond puppy food, but I am switching him to Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice. I've never heard about the yogurt trick before, but if he starts to stain, I'll definitely keep that in mind. 

Fozziesmom, the discharge is clear and doesn't seem to bother him. I was just worried by its sudden onset. After a couple of hours though, it stopped just as quickly as it started, and it doesn't look like it stained the hair. Poor Fozzie, though! 

I was really worried because I've never known it to happen to Standards, and didn't want my baby to be sick. I called the vet just in case, not only for eyes but for his first puppy exam too. I'm thinking that more than likely he got it scratched or poked playing with our other dog, but the vet said they check him out when they got there.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie's ok but thanks! I'd rather flush and treat his eyes (he is really ok with it...sits quietly and I think it gives him relief) than have him go into surgery to remove the cilia. That said, if the squinting comes back he'll need it. Just trying to postpone as long as we can. I have a good vet opthamologist who is conservative. 

All poodles have some form of weepy--so yes totally normal. As long as it's not white or yellow you are good to go! (and this is why I stick with black dogs, the tear stains don't show up! plus I love that melting black eyed expression)


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

It happened a lot with my mini when he was a puppy (especially during teething) but got much better over time as he grew older.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> It happened a lot with my mini when he was a puppy (especially during teething) but got much better over time as he grew older.


Same with my dog. It's getting much better now. And he just turned 10 months.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley has been tearing pretty bad for the past year or so (he is 8). He never had a problem with his eyes tearing in the past. 2 years ago he developed dry eye, then entropion, and started tearing more after the entropion surgery. It is clear, and looks like tears running down his face sometimes. I try and keep his face shaved, so the moisture doesnt build up under the tracks and irritate his skin. Allergies could play a part.


----------

